# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Ẩm thực >  Gà hầm sâm samgyetang – món ăn bổ dưỡng trong ẩm thực Hàn Quốc

## Meoluoi9x

Nhắc đến Hàn Quốc, người ta không chỉ nghĩ tới một đất nước xinh đẹp và nổi tiếng về điện ảnh cũng như mỹ phẩm mà các món ăn trong nghệ thuật ẩm thực Hàn Quốc cũng là một yếu tố quan trọng góp phần làm nên sức hấp dẫn không thể chối từ của đất nước này. Ngoài kim chi, bulgogi, bibimbap…thì “gà hầm nhân sâm” samgyetang cũng là một món ăn tiêu biểu trong nền ẩm thực xứ sở kim chi. Đây là món ăn rất được yêu thích và đặc biệt phổ biến vào ba ngày nóng nhất (sambok) tại Hàn Quốc.

Thịt gà là một trong những loại thịt phổ biến nhất nó được dùng làm canh để tăng năng lượng khi cơ thể mệt mỏi. Mùa hè là thời gian ngay trước vụ thu hoạch mùa thu, khi mọi người làm việc cực nhọc nhất. Vì thế, theo phong tục của Hàn Quốc, mọi người sẽ nghỉ ngơi, tổ chức yến tiệc với nhiều món ăn giàu chất dinh dưỡng để bổ sung năng lượng.



Món samgyetang không những ngon mà còn rất đẹp mắt
Samgyetang được làm từ nguyên con gà tơ nhồi gạo nếp, nhân sâm, táo đỏ, tỏi và gừng. Sau khi nhồi các nguyên liệu kể trên, gà sẽ được cột lại bằng dây và hầm với nước canh trong vòng 40-45 phút tới khi thấy nước soup có màu trắng, nhưng cũng có một số kiểu nước canh samgyetang phải hầm mất nhiều giờ.

Hương vị độc đáo và mùi vị của món canh phụ thuộc vào các loại nguyên liệu khác nhau được kết hợp sử dụng ra sao. Samgyetang thường ăn kèm với muối và tiêu được đặt trong một đĩa nhỏ riêng để chấm thịt. Món này cũng luôn được dùng với kim chi cải bắp. Samgyetang được dọn ra khi còn nồi canh còn sôi nóng.



Một số nguyên liệu làm nên món gà hầm nhân sâm nổi tiếng
Món này ăn rất bổ và ngon và thường được người Hàn Quốc ăn để chống lại cái nóng oi bức của thời tiết mùa hè và làm cho tâm hồn họ được lắng dịu và thanh thản. Nhân sâm giúp xua tan đi mệt mỏi, căng thẳng và mang lại sinh khí cho người ăn. Vì thời tiết trong những giai đoạn mùa hè vô cùng oi bức, khiến chúng ta đổ mồ hôi rất nhiều và có thể bị thiếu dinh dưỡng do chán ăn. Gà tần sâm là món ăn được miêu tả là “dĩ nóng trị nóng”, thịt gà ngăn được cái lạnh vào bên trong cơ thể và các chất còn lại như nhân sâm, tỏi, táo ta bổ sung năng lượng cho cơ thể.

Hiện nay, các món ăn Hàn Quốc phổ biến rộng rãi, được biết đến ở rất nhiều quốc gia bởi hương vị đậm đà và những lợi ích sức khỏe. Bữa ăn truyền thống thường được chế biến với tỷ lệ hài hòa giữa chất đạm, chất xơ và tinh bột từ các nguyên liệu tươi tự nhiên và hầu như chứa rất ít phẩm màu, phụ gia, bột ngọt hay được chiên rán.



Đây là một món ăn vô cùng bổ dưỡng, tăng cường sức khỏe
Người dân nước này từ lâu đã có thói quen sử dụng các loại nguyên liệu đảm bảo chất lượng và có lợi cho sức khỏe như: các loại tinh bột, các thực phẩm giàu chất xơ, vitamin và chất đạm gồm thịt, cá, hải sản… Gia vị dùng để chế biến cũng thường là những chất nhằm hạn chế nguy cơ gây bệnh cho con người. Hầu hết trong các món ăn Hàn Quốc đều có tỏi giúp cho cơ thể chống lại cảm lạnh, cúm và quá trình lão hóa.

Hít hà vị thơm của gà, nhân sâm, xì xụp vị ngọt thanh của nước canh mới cảm thấy sao yêu ẩm thực và đất nước Hàn Quốc đến thế. Một món ăn ngon và tốt cho sức khỏe như gà hầm sâm samgyetang chắc chắn sẽ là một trải nghiệm không thể nào bỏ qua khi tới thăm đất nước Hàn Quốc xinh đẹp.

Theo dulichhanquocgiare

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo bạn có thể đăng ký *tour HÀ NỘI – SEOUL - ĐẢO CHEJU (6 ngày 5 đêm)* - *tour HA NOI - SEOUL - DAO CHEJU (6 ngay 5 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Hàn Quốc* - *tour du lich Han Quoc*

Cùng khám phá *du lịch Hàn Quốc* - *du lich Han Quoc*

----------


## dung89

Gà hầm sâm rồi con gà cũng nõn nà hơn  :Big Grin:

----------

